# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Nueva forma de generar electricidad sin contaminar

## klaudio

Hola,
Mi nombre es Claudio Bianco. Soy inventor y acabo de                 
terminar mi ultimo trabajo llamado  "Cuerda Continua" en el cual aprovecho las oscilaciones en el agua para cargar una cuerda  y asi* generar electricidad.
Creo haber abierto un campo nuevo de investigacion en energi*as renovables, pero habiendo sido el padre de este invento mi opinion no cuenta.              Elegi Internet para darlo a conocer ya que me gustari*a saber su opinion. Les invito a conocer una nueva forma de generar electricidad sin contaminar en www.cuerdacontinua.com

Tambien aprovecho para presentarles otra forma de generar electricidad con las olas y a la vez filtrar el mar en
www.cuerdacontinua.com/hydrospiral

----------


## ramon

Hola Claudio:

Estuve observando la web en la que publicas tus inventos y bueno siendo de letras y pese a considerarme un autodidacta apasionado en cuestiones de energías renovables/ecología, me resulta imposible dilucidar la viabilidad físico-mecánica de tus ideas, creo que deberías realizar un prototipo e incluso no estaría de más que te pusieses en contacto con universidades y/o empresas privadas que midiesen científicamente los logros y te ayudasen a darle credibilidad.

Saludos
Ramón

----------


## klaudio

gracias por tus consejos Ramon, ya veré donde lo presento.
Es que realmente no tuve tiempo de mostrarlo mas que por la web, estube muy ocupado diseñando la segunda parte del proyecto Cuerda Continua el cual finalmente salio hace unos dias, 
les presento una nueva forma de entender la electricidad en 
www.cuerdacontinua.com/continuacion

----------


## Luján

El sistema es cuanto menos interesante, faltaría saber cuál sería la rentabilidad energética del invento.

Ya existen mecanismos que transforma la energía del oleaje en eléctrica, pero parece ser que no son rentables.

Mi enhorabuena por el invento, y mis ánimos para encontrar quien lo quiera promocionar.

----------


## cuesta25

Animo amigo Claudio, es impresionante el invento y te animo a que lo mejores. Seguro que Otto ni se imagina lo que es su invento y al extremo de perfección que alcanza, cada día mas. Ese invento, el motor de combustión ha sufruido muchas y sustanciosas mejoras con el tiempo. Cuento todo esto por que las mejoras que puedas conseguir pueden hacer que tu invento brille con luz propia y nunca mejor dicho. Desde mi humilde opinion, el simple esfuerzo en la investigación y realización ya valen su peso en oro.
Felcidades amigo y espero que brilles con tus inventos y que pueda verlo. :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Como dice Lujan, habría que ver la rentabilidad; ya sabes que manda don euro.
Yo no llego a la altura necesaria para decirte si es factible ó no pero mi enhorabuena.
Ojalá encontrases quien pudiera desarrollarlo y ver sus posibilidades.

Un saludo y adelante :Smile:

----------


## Salut

Veamos, la idea de generar electricidad de olas en los ríos me parece fenomenal. Podría ser una forma de obtener energía sin impactar tanto (aunque sin duda se producirá mucho menos que aprovechando saltos).

Respecto al supuesto descubrimiento del _perpetuum mobile_ soy escéptico... y no acabo de ver clara la ecuación que has puesto sobre la energía generada:



> W=(D·G·H+Po)·Vf·ln[(D·G·H+Po)/Po]


^^ Me gustaría ver el desarrollo de la misma, porque no veo la influencia de la masa del cuerpo (se despeja?), y tal...

En todo caso, la esencia de este _perpetuum mobile_ sería el hundirse y salir a flote, siendo el mecanismo de la "cuerda continua" algo completamente accesorio.

----------


## Varanya

Perdón mi intromisión en el tema.

La verdad es que cada vez que oigo hablar del móvil perpetuo me entra la risa.

Cualquiera sabe que va en contra del segundo principio de la Termodinámica y que es un invento de charlatanes.

No he entrado en los detalles del invento, quizás tenga cierta utilidad. Como ya habéis comentado es cierto que ya se han desarrollado sistemas que obtienen energía de las olas o las mareas, si bien con un rendimiento energético y económico muy bajo (aunque existe un gran margen de mejora).

Lo que tampoco ayuda mucho a acreditar estos inventos es el uso de ecuaciones donde se suman cantidades de distintas magnitudes:
- el producto D*G*H tiene unidades Kg*s/m
- Po está expresado en Kg/m2

Es como intentar sumar peras con manzanas o Watios con Litros.

Perdonad el latazo....

Es mi primer mensaje. Me encanta este foro, llevo leyéndoos mucho tiempo, pero no me había atrevido a participar.

Un saludo a todos

----------


## Salut

^^ Esta máquina tiene más pinta de violar el 1º principio, no el 2º.

Respecto a las dimensiones de la ecuación, no abía reparado en ellas... pero son correctas.

En la parte que comentas:
D*G*H = kg/m3 * m/s2 * m = kg/(m*s2)
Po = N/m2 = kg*m/s2  /  m2 = kg/(m*s2)

En el conjunto de la ecuación:
kg/(m*s2) * m3 = kg*m2/s2
W = kg*m2/s2


Por lo menos dimensionalmente está bien, pero habría que ver si se han tenido en cuenta todos los factores. A ver si me paro un rato a echar el cálculo.

----------


## Varanya

Bueno lo que yo he echo es copiar las unidades que indica la página, que tienen errores, y a la vez equivocarme al multiplicarlas  :Big Grin: 

W=(D·G·H+Po)·Vf·ln[(D·G·H+Po)/Po] 

W: trabajo de subida + trabajo de bajada
D: densidad del agua 1000 kg/m3
G: aceleración de la gravedad 9,81 m/seg *(Obviamente se trata de una errata, debería ser m/seg2)*
H: profundidad del sistema 100 m
Po: presión en la superficie del agua (presión atmosférica: 101320 kg/m2)* Si no se dice que son kg-fuerza no se puede compara con el sumando anterior, como muy bien has convertido tú al pasar a N/m2.*

Sobre las leyes de la termodinámica indicar que el móvil perpetuo también puede ir contra el 2º principio. Copio un comentario de la wikipedia (aunque no hay que creerse a rajatabla todo lo que dice en ella):

_"El segundo principio se usa a menudo como la razón por la cual no se puede crear una máquina de movimiento perpetuo. En efecto, el segundo principio lleva implícito el establecer la posibilidad de que un determinado fenómeno o proceso, por lo demás consistente con alguna otra ley de la física, pueda en realidad ocurrir. Por ejemplo, podría razonarse que, en virtud del primer principio de la termodinámica, nada impide que, espontáneamente, sea posible extraer calor de un cuerpo frío, por ejemplo a 200K, para transmitírselo a otro caliente, por ejemplo a 1000K: basta con que se cumpla el balance energético correspondiente, a consecuencia del cual el cuerpo frío se enfriaría aún más, y el caliente se calentaría más aún. Sin embargo, el segundo principio establece que tal fenómeno es imposible. Esto no sólo se extiende a fenómenos o procesos físicos o ingenieriles que impliquen algún proceso térmico, sino que el segundo principio se encuentra íntimamente enraizado en todas las ramas de la física: de todas las leyes de la naturaleza, el segundo principio es probablemente uno de los más comprobado, y desde luego el más firmemente reconocido, de manera que se considera como algo indispensable que toda nueva teoría física o todo nuevo fenómeno teorizado, por muchas otras teorías previas a las que contradiga, lo cumpla estrictamente."_

Realmente hay dos categorías de móviles perpetuos, según vayan contra el primer o segundo principio:

_ Móvil perpetuo de primera especie

Los móviles perpetuos de primera especie violan la primera ley de la termodinámica, que es la que afirma la conservación de la energía. Así, producen más energía de la que consumen, pudiendo funcionar eternamente una vez encendidos. Muchos de estos diseños utilizan imanes como fuente de energía libre, y asumen que no hay rozamiento. Así, aunque estos inventos no puedan funcionar eternamente, son a veces capaces de funcionar por sí mismos por largos períodos, siempre que no se les obligue a realizar ningún trabajo sobre su entorno.
Móvil perpetuo de segunda especie

El móvil perpetuo de segunda especie es aquel que desarrolla un trabajo de forma cíclica (indefinida) intercambiando calor sólo con una fuente térmica. También es llamado móvil de Planck, y es imposible de construir bajo la Segunda ley de la termodinámica._

Saludos

----------


## Salut

^^ Eso ya lo sabía (también leí la wiki en su momento  :Big Grin: )... Solo indicaba que este invento tiene más pinta de violar el 1º principio (saca energía de la nada) que el 2º (reduce la entropía)   :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

Entonces, ¿no hay nuevo sistema de obtención de energia?
 ¡OOOHHHHH! Nuestro gozo en un pozo

----------


## klaudio

¿Rentabilidad?
Propongo un generador gravitatorio, es decir podría transformar la fuerza de la gravedad en energía eléctrica, 
Siendo la gravedad lo que más abunda en este universo, ¿no te parece rentable?
Estudie las leyes de termodinámica, el conocimiento de ellas es el que me lleva a cuestionarlas, si estas leyes explicaran la gravedad que evidentemente es una fuerza donde hay una energía, les aseguro que mis trabajos no existirían.
"una maquina que pueda transformar la energía gravitatoria en eléctrica, no destruiría el principio de conservación de energía, solo nos obligaría a ampliarlo"
No es que esta maquina sea imposible, el mundo no esta preparado para una maquina así, la simple noticia seria la ruina para un modelo económico que prevé seguir extrayendo petróleo 50 años mas.

Es verdad soy un charlatán
No puedo parar de hablar de mis sueños

----------


## Luján

> ¿Rentabilidad?
> Propongo un generador gravitatorio, es decir podría transformar la fuerza de la gravedad en energía eléctrica, 
> Siendo la gravedad lo que más abunda en este universo, ¿no te parece rentable?
> Estudie las leyes de termodinámica, el conocimiento de ellas es el que me lleva a cuestionarlas, si estas leyes explicaran la gravedad que evidentemente es una fuerza donde hay una energía, les aseguro que mis trabajos no existirían.
> "una maquina que pueda transformar la energía gravitatoria en eléctrica, no destruiría el principio de conservación de energía, solo nos obligaría a ampliarlo"
> No es que esta maquina sea imposible, el mundo no esta preparado para una maquina así, la simple noticia seria la ruina para un modelo económico que prevé seguir extrayendo petróleo 50 años mas.
> 
> Es verdad soy un charlatán
> No puedo parar de hablar de mis sueños



Se puede sacar energía de la gravedad, de hecho es lo que se hace con la energía hidroeléctrica, pues sin gravedad no existiría la energía potencial, que es la que se transforma en electricidad.

El problema de una posible máquina que aproveche la energía gravitatoria (me imagino una máquina con un gran peso que al caer mueve un motor que genera la electricidad) es que se gastará más energía que la producida en volver a elevar dicho peso al punto de partida.

----------


## klaudio

si bien en una represa hidroelectrica se genera electricidad aprovechando la gravedad, no fue la gravedad la que subio el agua sobre las montañas, fue el sol, en realidad la energia que nos llega de estas centrales es una transformacion de la fusion nuclear que se produce en el sol.
esto lo sé en carne propia ya que trabajo en una central hidroelectrica en pirineos.
de algo hay que vivir

----------


## Luján

> si bien en una represa hidroelectrica se genera electricidad aprovechando la gravedad, no fue la gravedad la que subio el agua sobre las montañas, fue el sol, en realidad la energia que nos llega de estas centrales es una transformacion de la fusion nuclear que se produce en el sol.
> esto lo sé en carne propia ya que trabajo en una central hidroelectrica en pirineos.
> de algo hay que vivir



Si nos ponemos filosófico-físicos, te podría contestar que si bien el sol ha provocado la evaporación, es la gravedad la que hace que el vapor de agua no escape al infinito y la que hace que caigan las gotas a esas montañas.  :Wink: 

Y si vamos más allá aún, el agua formada en la Tierra, procede de muy diversas fuentes, entre las que destacan las reacciones químicas que se produjeron durante los primerios millones de años de la vida de nuestro planeta, así que la energía hidroeléctrica podría tomarse como una transformación de la energía química desarrollada en aquellos tiempos.

----------


## klaudio

tienes razon lujan, si nos ponemos a hilar fino, la gravedad está en todo.

----------


## Salut

La gravedad no es una energía, sino un campo (muy diferente). 

La energía potencial gravitatoria es la que tiene una masa por estar situada dentro de ese campo. Si no estuviera la masa dentro de ese campo, no habría energía alguna  :Wink: 

Otro tanto sucede con los campos eléctricos y los campos magnéticos, también muy queridos por los fans del _perpetuum mobile_.


Con todo, a pesar de la inmensidad de datos que corroboran el cumplimiento de las leyes de la termodinámica... si consigues que funcione el movil perpetuo, ole por tí (aunque dudo que lo logres). La demostración empirica es lo que al final cuenta.

----------


## klaudio

gracias salut, al final lo unico que importará es si funciona o no, 
las leyes de termodinamica aparentemente se corroboran en todas las maquinas menos en las mias, tal vez porque las mias son las unicas que pueden aprovechar dos fuerzas a la vez, la gravedad y el empuje.
nunca dije que la gravedad sea energia, en todo caso dije que la gravedad es una fuerza que se puede transformar en energia. 
ahora si piensas que en el campo gravitatorio no hay energia, creo que no te gustaran mis trabajos.

----------


## klaudio

Lo mas llamativo de la energia mareomotriz es su increible potencial, 
mas que increible, diria que ilimitado, al menos para las nesecidades del hombre, 
mas si tenemos en cuenta que mayormente nuestro planeta está compuesto de agua en movimiento, y que la extraccion de esa energia no representa ningun tipo de daño a nuestro ambiente. 
hay muchos pretextos para no evolucionar hacia este tipo de tecnologias, 
que se oxidan, que la sal, que se rompen, que los cables, que la navegacion. 
todos problemas solucionables si dirigieramos la evolucion sobre esta senda. 
por otro lado, la falla o la total destruccion de alguna de estas maquinas por cualquier eventualidad digamos por ejemplo un tsunami, no provocaria daños mayores a nuestro medio ambiente, de hecho si el generador se undiese, este serviria de refugio para diversas especies y crearia todo un ecosistema alrededor, tal como sucede con barcos undidos. 
el fracaso de cada generador seria, un triunfo para la naturaleza. 
pero soñamos con fuego, 
nuestra tecnologia en generacion se basa mayormente en calentar agua de diversas formas ya sea quemando basura, carbon, petroleo,gas, biomasa o a traves de la fision nuclear. 
la idea finalmente es la misma en todos los casos, calentar agua, para ponerla en movimiento y extraer energia de ese movimiento, cuando en realidad lo que abunda en el planeta es agua en movimiento. Nuestra tecnologia parece estar atravezando la edad del fuego. 
es una tecnologia que de por si es perjudicial para nuestro planeta, y si a eso le sumamos que cada error o catastrofe natural causa efectos irreversibles claramente se entiende de que no solo estamos soñando, estamos jugando con fuego. 
este sueño al que claramente fuimos inducidos a soñar en post del beneficio de unos pocos, se a tornado insostenible. 
será hora de cambiar de sueño, soñar con agua, la era del agua.

----------


## RZR

Exijo recuperar la hora de mi vida que he perdido leyendo estupideces aquí:

www.cuerdacontinua.com

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> las leyes de termodinamica aparentemente se corroboran en todas las maquinas menos en las mias


Tengo curiosidad por ver el día en el que algún excéptico con las leyes de la termodinámica decida serlo también con la ley de gravitación universal  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

